# What are these algae acros.



## workn4frags (Sep 29, 2008)

BBM
BGM 

so forth, new here and am clueless. Maybe a sticky with the different acros. might be helpful to us newbes.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

What's "acros"?


----------



## workn4frags (Sep 29, 2008)

acronyms


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ah! Thought maybe it was my favorite B&W film:

http://www.photographyreview.com/mfr/fujifilm/black-and-white-film/PRD_96753_3119crx.aspx


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's a great page on algae (with some acronyms mentioned!) As you can see any acronyms, like BBA (for Black Brush Algae) are pretty straight forward:

http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

workn4frags said:


> BBM
> BGM
> 
> so forth, new here and am clueless. Maybe a sticky with the different acros. might be helpful to us newbes.


It's in the new to planted tanks forum as a sticky... http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...riums/3105-common-abbreviations-used-apc.html


----------

